
Amazon built a robot covered in UV light bulbs that could kill the coronavirus - c1c2c3
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-builds-uv-light-robot-to-kill-coronavirus-on-surfaces-2020-5
======
Phorpher
Same idea as UVD Robots ( [http://www.uvd-robots.com/](http://www.uvd-
robots.com/) ) but UVD has this as a commercial product already.

